# Acrylic lips.



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Do any of u guys use acrylic for your lips? What is the best material for lips. I have heard Plexiglas is good. but not in water below 65 degrees.


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

I use only Lexan, as recommended by many lure builders, because plexiglass will not withstand the abuse, especially in colder water. I know some others also use aluminum and stainless steel for lips.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Peple, I wouldn't use anything but polycarbonate (of which Lexan is a brand name). Using anything else and you run the risk of a broken lip on a bait which took you a lot of work to build.

Polycarbonate is about as close to indestructible as you'll ever need and of course, the lip is often the main contact point with rock, dirt, sand, timber, etc.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Ok. i'll give it a try. Also thanks for the E-mail.


----------



## chappy (Aug 16, 2006)

can get lexan at homedepot? also what type of wire do you use when putting the line tie in the lip? any tips on installing it?


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

The wire I use for long "diving" lips is wire I get from Rollie and Helen's Musky Shop. It is the same wire guys use to make bucktail spinners. A 12 inch piece costs about 20 cents, if I recall correctly.

You must drill two holes in the lip and bend a piece of the wire in half, allowing a little room in the lip for the line to be tied or a snap to be snapped on when fishing.

Push the wire down through the two tiny holes in the lip and bend it back toward the body of the bait.

Drill a small hole under the lip and slide the lip into the bait, while simultaneously pushing the two wires into the hole under the lip.

Of course you must plunge some epoxy into the wire hole and the lip slot before installing the wired lip.

I'll try to post some pictures for a tutorial later this winter some time, but its easy really. If you look at any "wired" lip, you can easily see how its done.

One key is to make sure to NOT install the wire more than halfway toward the end of the lip. In other words, the wire is closer to the nose of the bait, than it is to the end of the lip. It must be just slightly less than halfway out on the lip.


----------



## hazmail (Oct 26, 2007)

Peple - if you get some Poly (lexan) and you want round lips - and you have a few tools, try this:
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=82601

Pete


----------

